# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تغییر شرط سنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان از 22 به 24!

## fateme.Sa

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید! 

شنیدم یکی دو ماه اخیر باز یه صحبتایی شده برای تغییر شرط سنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان  و این بار خود رئیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان اقای خنیفر موافقت کردن  حالا خبری چیزی ندارید؟؟ خیلی برام مهمه خواهشا اگه راهی میدونید که بشه پیگیری کرد بگید. هر خبری چیزی میدونید بگید چون واقعا یه شوک بهم وارد شد دوس دارم بال دربیارم من به شدت به معلمی علاقه دارم

----------


## Uncertain

*سلام 
اره یه صحبتایی بود چند وقت ولی هنوز چیزی قطعی نشده*

----------


## tataloo

پیگیرن که به امسال برسونن پیگیر اخبار باش شاید به امسال رسید شایدم نرسید هنوز چیزی معلوم نیس

----------


## thanks god

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید! 
> 
> شنیدم یکی دو ماه اخیر باز یه صحبتایی شده برای تغییر شرط سنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان  و این بار خود رئیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان اقای خنیفر موافقت کردن  حالا خبری چیزی ندارید؟؟ خیلی برام مهمه خواهشا اگه راهی میدونید که بشه پیگیری کرد بگید. هر خبری چیزی میدونید بگید چون واقعا یه شوک بهم وارد شد دوس دارم بال دربیارم من به شدت به معلمی علاقه دارم


با مدارک بالاتر از دیپلم باز هم شرط سنی ملاکه؟؟؟ مثلا مدرک لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس یا ... ، منظورم از طریق کنکور نیست ، استخدامی سالانه منظورمه.

از کارا و قانونای اینا هیچی معلوم نیس ، ب نظرم بهتره از طریقی جز کنکور استخدام آموزش و پرورش بشید اگه خیلی علاقه مندید.

----------


## fateme.Sa

سلام ن من از طریق کنکور رو میگم...خب من لیسانس ندارن هنوز ولی اره اگه مجبور بشم لیسانس میگیرم ازمون شرکت میکنم

----------


## fateme.Sa

> با مدارک بالاتر از دیپلم باز هم شرط سنی ملاکه؟؟؟ مثلا مدرک لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس یا ... ، منظورم از طریق کنکور نیست ، استخدامی سالانه منظورمه.
> 
> از کارا و قانونای اینا هیچی معلوم نیس ، ب نظرم بهتره از طریقی جز کنکور استخدام آموزش و پرورش بشید اگه خیلی علاقه مندید.


سلام ن من از طریق کنکور رو میگم...خب من لیسانس ندارن هنوز ولی اره اگه مجبور بشم لیسانس میگیرم ازمون شرکت میکنم

----------


## Destiny hope

> با مدارک بالاتر از دیپلم باز هم شرط سنی ملاکه؟؟؟ مثلا مدرک لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس یا ... ، منظورم از طریق کنکور نیست ، استخدامی سالانه منظورمه.
> 
> از کارا و قانونای اینا هیچی معلوم نیس ، ب نظرم بهتره از طریقی جز کنکور استخدام آموزش و پرورش بشید اگه خیلی علاقه مندید.


سلام.اینی که شما میگین پذیرشش کلا جداگانه س و بازم محدودیت سنی داره ولی متفاوته دیگه ۲۲ سال نیس.

----------

